# MRI scans - cost and risks?



## madhector (10 November 2008)

Just wondered what sort of costs you are looking at with a MRI scan? 

Plus dont they have to knock them out completly? How much of a risk is involved?


Thanks


----------



## jojoebony (10 November 2008)

I had MRI on my boy a year ago.  Both front feet cost approx £1100 with overnight stays. 
He was just heavily sedated with IV meds.  I didn't think there were any particular risks with that (if there was they were never explained to me) but he was only getting his feet done?
J


----------



## JLav (10 November 2008)

It depends on the equipment available at your vets.

Many now have standing MRI scanners which as jjj said just require heavy sedation, others are the lie down type which require a GA.


----------



## madhector (10 November 2008)

Would be under a GA I think


----------



## BigRed (10 November 2008)

I assume the risk would be the GA, rather than the MRI.  There is always a risk when you knock a horse out.


----------



## madhector (10 November 2008)

Thats what I meant, sorry, not being clear.

Assuming they knock him out, what are the risks?


----------



## BigRed (10 November 2008)

I don't want to alarm you, but the risk is, he dies under anaesthetic.  Or injures himself whole while going under, or while getting up.  I don't know the percentage risk, but you have to accept is it always a potential risk for a GA.

Humans are no different, my husband just had an op and the consultant said one person in 300 has a problem under GA.


----------



## madhector (10 November 2008)

mmmm...wonder if the risk is higher for horses or humans


----------



## Stinkbomb (10 November 2008)

My horsey had had some work done at the surgery below and they publish their results/deaths etc..

Not sure if its helpful but here they are ( if you go to the end paragraphs it explains what all the deaths were from and whether under GA or not ) In 2007 "The total of unanticipated and unexpected deaths in horses undergoing anaesthesia was therefore 5 of 489, 1.02%."

Donnington grove results 

Not sure if this is helpful


----------



## merlinsquest (10 November 2008)

That makes strangely interesing reading


----------



## Evadiva1514 (10 November 2008)

My horse recently had his foot MRI scanned at Rossdales and the cost was £646.25 inc VAT. He was heavily sedated throughout, im not sure whether they do GA for MRI, the vet never mentioned this to me re my horse, but then he was only ever having his foot scanned anyway. I'd try not to worry about it though, my horse later that week had a GA to have a keratoma removed and he was absolutely fine. Whereabouts are you going with your boy for his scan??

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Vickijay (10 November 2008)

My horse had a mri of both front legs from fetlock down at Liphook. It was a while ago but I think it cost about £1300 (might be a bit out) My insurance paid it (some companies pay half or some none)
He was just sedated and stood whilst it was done. I guess it depends on what bits being done lol
I had a look at the pics and they were very interesting as well as sorting out what was up.
Good luck


----------



## RachelB (10 November 2008)

They will avoid GA unless it really is the only option. Standing machines can be used for lower limbs, and the bigger lie-down ones (used under GA) accommodate bigger areas such as heads, necks and upper limbs.
I paid £1118 for both front feet last year at O'Gorman's in Newbury.


----------



## criso (10 November 2008)

I had both front feet done a few weeks ago at bell equine.
Cost was between £1100 and £1200 depending on how much sedative they used and I got a 10% discount for paying there and then.  My insurance company NFU paid half of it but  some do pay all of it now.

If you google Bell Equine they have a good what to expect type sheet on their website.

What are you needing to have scanned?


----------



## bailey14 (10 November 2008)

I was always led to believe the anaestetic risk was one horse in a 100, not always from the anaesthesia but from broken legs from coming round from it.  However my one horse had three GA's in three weeks at the age of 14 and he was fine.  You have to weigh up the risk against the information you could gain from having the MRI.  The only reason they are GA's is because you need to be perfectly still when you have an MRI and obvioulsy you can't tell a horse not to move!  Incidently you should see if there is anything about an MRI in your horse insurance policy if you are insured.  For instance NFU will either only pay the first £500 of an MRI scan or you have to pay the first £500 (I can't remember which).  This is because of the huge advances in animal medicine a lot more horses are having MRI scans these days and obviously the insurance companies do not want to meet these costs in full.

I should discuss with your vet about the GA risk and see if he thinks your horse is more liable to be affected, ie age, general health/temperment.  Then at least you would get a clearer picture.


----------



## criso (10 November 2008)

Yes they need to be perfectly still for about 6 minutes though they can sometimes reconstruct from what they have if the horse moves just before the end but they just heavily sedate - no need for GA if you are doing legs or feet.  

To clarify on the insurance NFU will pay half but you have to agree it first.  Petplan, Kbis and SEIB will pay all but this is recent.
You probably wouldn't have got the same answer 12 months ago.


----------



## EllieBeast (12 November 2008)

My mare was MRI'ed at Rossdales last year, it was done under heavy sedation. The initial figure quoted was something like £1200, but i think it ended up costing a bit less than that. 
My insurance payed out in full for my mares scan, but it was a gamble as they wouldnt tell us if they would pay until she had already had it done.


----------

